# الأقسام التقنية > التصميم والجرافيكس >  تصميم اشتئتلك لكنه بسيط

## نبض

بتمنى يعجبكم

----------


## نبض

[flash1=http://dc04.arabsh.com/i/01893/2gngrd9r730u.swf]WIDTH=400 HEIGHT=350[/flash1]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مبدع اقل كلمه احكيها 

دام ابداعك نبض

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:silver;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]الابداع دومه بحضورك

يا صاحبة الكلمه والابداع [/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## رنيم

تصميم كتير نايس 
يسلموو كتير نبض

----------


## احساس المطر

يسلمو التصميم بسيط بس كلمه نبض وكلمة منتديات الحصن المؤثرات مو موجوده المؤثر الوحيد ظهور -منتديات الحصن-لكن طريقه ظهورها غلط لانه بتظهر من اليسار لليمين والمفروض من اليمين لليسار بعد هيك بتظل كل شيء ثابت المفروض تكون الخلفيه نفسها فيها ابداع مو صوره جاهزه وتكون المؤثرات متناسبه وكبيره وعلى طول فتره سماع الاغنيه مو اول 3 ثواني وباقي الاغنيه ما فيه شي هي ملاحظاتي بتمنى انك تتقبلها بصدر رحب
اختك احساس المطر

----------


## shams spring

*فعلا مبدع*

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:silver;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]اختي احساس 

كلامك صح بس انا بدي الفكره تصل كيف سماع الغنيه عن طريق الماوس 

اختي احساس فيك تشوفي التصميم تاع الغنيه العراقيه 

وتصميم رمضان وبعد هيك ممكن تعلقي ورح استمع وبحترم وجهة نظرك [/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## المصمم يزن جبريل

تصميم كتير نايس 
يسلموو كتير نبض 
 :15 9 14[1]:

----------


## وسام المصري

يسلمووووووووووووووو

----------


## أشرف حبيب

مجهود حلو ... نااايس

----------

